# What is the most insane thing you have ever witnessed?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the most insane thing you have ever witnessed. Unfortunately I cannot tell you mine because it would break the not politics rule. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Three meteors flying through the sky above my head while I was on my way home one night. I thought for sure that they were ICBMs and we were all going to die!! Luckily when I turned on the radio, they announced that there was in fact a meteor shower. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

My ex-wife.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

My Mother in Law. Seriously.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

If you are as young as that person in the picture, I think your mother-in-law is my ex-wife.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mental illness aside... hwopv one of the most astonishing things I ever witnessed was a humongous fire in Kitchener. I had a little trio called "Running With Scissors" and we were renting this tiny practice place in an old building which housed offices and creative spaces of various types. I looked out the window and saw flames coming from the abandoned building across the street reaching almost as high up as I was (5 floors). The smoke was very thick and black. Thankfully the wind was blowing away from where I was. Pretty freaky.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

David Trumble ( now deceased) was building a space ship that had Granite motors. 

This is a close second 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd49-yuFNDc&feature=fvst


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

When I was 15 or so..Buddy n' me were walking down
Young st. on a friday night and looking down south, we
swear we saw an UFO flying slowly straight towards us. 
When it got in range, we could see that it was actually
a small plane with a lighted banner scrolling under it's wings.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I once saw a fridge fly out of the back of a truck on the 401, flop over the median and into opposing traffic. You can imagine the rest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you want insane, just consider the brain.

27 years ago, my late father, who had had multiple heart attacks, bypasses, and cancer (not to mention being one of the first handful of civilians to ever take penicillin...when it was an experimental drug...because he had pleurisy, meningitis and pneumonia concurrently), was coming off a second stroke, and came out to visit us in Edmonton. Despite being only 62 at the time, he looked like George Burns prior to turning 100. Getting up off the couch was a major chore, and turning around to face the other way required 8-10 steps. His balance was shot and he needed a cane most of the time. Neurologists had told him he would never regain his sense of balance.

My thesis supervisor's wife worked in rehab medicine, primarily with stroke patients, and had been using vibration as an experimental treatment, based on anecdotal reports in the clinical literature. We arranged for my dad to see her. He hobbles in, and she asks him to walk back and forth and turn around, studying his gait. She asks him to go down on one knee, then the other, giving him a little shove on each shoulder to see how and whether he regains his balance. She then asks him to walk to the end of the room and back, but first sticks a big black vibrator (we're talking "mandingo-size") in his right hand, and turns the knob up all the way. Holding it as instructed, he walks to the other end, as per usual, but when it comes time to turn around, he pivots on one foot and effortlessly swings around to face us. It was like he had been bulls****ing us all this time, faking a stroke. We were slackjawed. It was the closest thing to a miracle I've ever seen in my life, and likely ever will.

The next day, our departmental team had a softball game, which he came out to. Unfortunately, the ground was wet, and the closest we could park the car was about 200 metres from the diamond. Clutching his big black "schvanz" in his right hand (tucked inside his sleeve for propriety's sake), he walked the entire distance on uneven ground, sans cane. I was stunned, and he was simply giddy with success. At our home, he lifted himself from our too-soft-too-plump-too-low couch with ease, like he was taking 10 minutes off from a gymnastics practice. He never used a cane again for the rest of his life.

As part of that degree I was in Edmonton for, I took a course in psychological testing, and as part of my training in neuropsychological testing, I was given a patient to assess, who had what is called "hemispheric neglect" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemispatial_neglect ). The phenomenon is called "neglect" because there is actually nothing wrong with the person's ability to process information of various types. Rather, half the world simply does not exist for them. Ask them to read something in front of them, and they read it as if the page was folded in half and only one side was visible. It's usually not just restricted to vision, either. I asked the patient to extend given numbers of fingers, or tap things with her left hand, and she could not do it while the left hand was in its normal position. However, if she hooked her left hand behind her neck so that it was on the right side of her body, she could. Just the weirdest damn thing.

When we lived in Victoria, there was a little beach I used to like to go to near the university called Arbutus Cove. Shortly after we arrived in town, my wife and I were standing on the beach, when I piped up "Where are the damn whales? I came here for the whales, now where ARE they!". Instantly a pilot whale jumped up out of the water a few times about 200m from shore, and swam off. Now flash forward 3 years, and a close friend came out for a conference. I gave him "the tour", which always ended with a trip to Arbutus Cove. We're standing on the very beach, and I'm pointing out the spot to him where the pilot whale leapt out, telling the story. Just at that very moment, a friggin' *grey whale* leaps out of the water - again, not 200m from shore - and starts breaching. We were just awestruck. It entertained us for about 20 minutes. I have to watch where I point a little more carefully.

Finally, while not "insane" as such, it was....special. I was trying to cross Sherbrooke Ave in downtown Montreal. Two women were crossing the same intersection at the same time, but from opposite directions. One was a little old lady in a black cloth coat with a black pillbox hat and wrinkly little face with squished in nose and sneer and a pasty complexion. She had two little black and white Boston terriers at the end of a leash in front of her. Coming the other way was a tall lanky blond in a VERY expensive full length fur coat, sashaying along with a la-de-da look. In front of her were two afghan hounds, each with superbly groomed long hair, sashaying in the same manner. And when the two women passed each other in the middle of the street, it was....music.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw a robin and a starling chase a squirrel down the sidewalk for almost an entire city block, taking turns dive bombing him.


Why would two different species of bird cooperate to harass a squirrel?



Seemed insane or at least weird.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Finally, while not "insane" as such, it was....special. I was trying to cross Sherbrooke Ave in downtown Montreal. Two women were crossing the same intersection at the same time, but from opposite directions. One was a little old lady in a black cloth coat with a black pillbox hat and wrinkly little face with squished in nose and sneer and a pasty complexion. She had two little black and white Boston terriers at the end of a leash in front of her. Coming the other way was a tall lanky blond in a VERY expensive full length fur coat, sashaying along with a la-de-da look. In front of her were two afghan hounds, each with superbly groomed long hair, sashaying in the same manner. And when the two women passed each other in the middle of the street, it was....music.


Beautiful Stories Mark, thanks. I totall got a visual on the last one! I'm at work and needed the smiles.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I worked for Parks Canada in 1974 in Lake Louise on a fire lookout. During some wet weather another lookout guy and I were sent up the Jasper Highway in a Warden's vehicle to check on a grizzly sighting. We came around a curve in the road just in time to see a 400+ pound grizzly bear hot on the heels of a tourist who was racing back to his car, stopped in the middle of the highway, driver's side door wide open. We laid on the horn and the bear put on the brakes, turned and disappeared into the trees. We pulled up beside the American tourist's car and looked at the wide-eyed idiot who had been offering the bear a sandwich. Sitting beside him were his wife and little baby, their lunch laid out on their laps. If we had not come around the corner at the precise moment we did, they would probably all have been dead or seriously injured. Definitely a candidate for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Big_Daddy said:


> I worked for Parks Canada in 1974 in Lake Louise on a fire lookout. During some wet weather another lookout guy and I were sent up the Jasper Highway in a Warden's vehicle to check on a grizzly sighting. We came around a curve in the road just in time to see a 400+ pound grizzly bear hot on the heels of a tourist who was racing back to his car, stopped in the middle of the highway, driver's side door wide open. We laid on the horn and the bear put on the brakes, turned and disappeared into the trees. We pulled up beside the American tourist's car and looked at the wide-eyed idiot who had been offering the bear a sandwich. Sitting beside him were his wife and little baby, their lunch laid out on their laps. If we had not come around the corner at the precise moment we did, they would probably all have been dead or seriously injured. Definitely a candidate for the Darwin Awards.


Well, that's about the stupidest think I ever heard! I hope his wife let him hear about it for awhile.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1970s. American tourists. Need more be said?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*No Cats Died During This Performance*

Just listen to this clip with Frank Zappa, John Lennon and Yoko Ono and I mean OH NO! In case you were wondering, no cats died during this performance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXT_...p?p=35202890&posted=1&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

*Warning, not so funny story*

I won't go into much details, but some guy jumped from an international bridge and hit the ground about 20 ft. in front of my car.

Man, that's one day I wish I could forget...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue Apple said:


> *Warning, not so funny story*
> 
> I won't go into much details, but some guy jumped from an international bridge and hit the ground about 20 ft. in front of my car.
> 
> Man, that's one day I wish I could forget...


Yikkes... how many shrink visits did it take to get over that?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Blue Apple said:


> *Warning, not so funny story*
> 
> I won't go into much details, but some guy jumped from an international bridge and hit the ground about 20 ft. in front of my car.
> 
> Man, that's one day I wish I could forget...


Oh, man. No one should have to witness that.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> I worked for Parks Canada in 1974 in Lake Louise on a fire lookout. During some wet weather another lookout guy and I were sent up the Jasper Highway in a Warden's vehicle to check on a grizzly sighting. We came around a curve in the road just in time to see a 400+ pound grizzly bear hot on the heels of a tourist who was racing back to his car, stopped in the middle of the highway, driver's side door wide open. We laid on the horn and the bear put on the brakes, turned and disappeared into the trees. We pulled up beside the American tourist's car and looked at the wide-eyed idiot who had been offering the bear a sandwich. Sitting beside him were his wife and little baby, their lunch laid out on their laps. If we had not come around the corner at the precise moment we did, they would probably all have been dead or seriously injured. Definitely a candidate for the Darwin Awards.


OK, turning back to the lighter side...

My brother also worked in Lake Louise/Banff, in the photo stores in both the Chateau Lake Louise and the Banff Springs. They also developed all the film brought in by the park rangers. One day he was inspecting a bunch of prints from the rangers, and came across some of a totally destroyed RV. Curious, he asked the ranger what happened when he came in to get his pictures.
" Bloody tourists!" he said.
" Propane explosion?"
" Bear."
"Excuse me? A Bear did this?"

The ranger went on to explain that the lovely retired couple had parked the RV in a rest area visited by bears, and lo and behold, there's one sniffing around the garbage. Here's where the insane part comes in. They got the idea that it would be cool to have a picture of the cute bear INSIDE THE RV.

So, they laid a trail of hot dog buns, and Mr. Bear follows the trail into the RV. Mr Genius, who is hiding behind the curtain that closes off the driving area, whips back the curtain, and sets off his FLASH CAMERA in the bear's face.

Hilarity ensues. Man bails out the front door of the RV, and, of course, closes it behind him! The bear, enraged, tries to make it back out of the back door, but all the rocking the RV is doing as the bear lumbers around inside flips the back door closed as well. Bear then exits - through the side of the RV.

The rangers found the terrified couple shortly after, cowering behind the trash bins ( another smart move, considering that's where all the bears go first), and explained to them that they weren't sure if the insurance policy on their rented RV covered intentional destruction by enraged bears.

No idea how it all turned out, glad nobody got hurt, wish I had pictures.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so funny ....and so typical. I worked there for 3 years and have several hours worth of "stupid tourist" stories.:smile::smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...murderous drivers, although i rarely see them anymore here in ontario since fantino brought in the "over fifty" law, especially the suicidal bikers.

roughly five years ago i was driving at night on the metropolitain in montreal. traffic was congested, and going at about 50-60 kmh. 

some turd in a small sports car managed to wind his way through the congestion at something like 200 kmh!

last i saw he (safe assumption, imo) took an exit ramp - i have to assume he either killed himself and his passengers, along with whoever else he took with him, or got nailed by the cops.

-dh


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

years ago - in my teens - camping up in Peterborough - we were watching satellites stream across the sky - when "POOF" one of them appears to have exploded - a circular cloud - and it was a big one - bright white - encircles the small dot in the middle that we thought was a satellite kinda like the way hurricanes look on weather radar....

we just sat there and stared at it for over 2 hours before the cloud dissipated...naturally we were freaked out - it was like nothing we've seen before.....the conversations around "WTF was that" turned to the obvious.....

the next morning, the Toronto Sun cover story showed a picture of it...and described it as "debris" being emitted from a satellite. We were never quite sure what to think about the newspaper story - as - in the 25 years or so since, I've never seen anything like it again...


On the stupid tourist note - while all this was going on, the dude in the neighboring campsite decided to try to fill and light a kerosene lantern in his tent......it didn't end well for him - needless to say, the ambulance was called, the tent was destroyed.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What is the most insane thing you have ever witnessed. Unfortunately I cannot tell you mine because it would break the not politics rule. :smilie_flagge17:


Two summers ago, my wife and I were driving to Ottawa. We had just switched seats (I was now the passenger) just past Pembroke, when I looked over to my left - and saw a guy in a Dodge pickup fly through a turn (I mean straight through, completely missing the turn onto the highway) and fly over a ditch, and then his truck did 1 1/2 complete turns after getting airborne. Dirt and debris was flying all over... itwas surreal, just like watching a movie but it was real. 

As I yelled something I cant print here, my wife slammed the brakes on and pulled over. I was already on the cell calling 911, and since she is an emerg doc, she ran across the road to see what had happened.

The guy was ejected out of the pickup which was now lying on the roof with crap all over the place.

While they were trying cpr, etc (he had died, she figured his neck broke in the crash) I was standing there, watching - all while the sight of the truck flying into the air and flipping was replaying in my mind.

It was pretty intense. Since I was the only one who actually saw the accident, I spoke to the OPP for a while, and then we headed to Ottawa.

Pretty insane, at least in my generally calm, and uneventful life!

AJC


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe 10 years ago. I was visiting my relatives in Cape Breton. My uncle's band was playing in Sidney Mines and I tagged along for the night and sat in. On the way home, maybe 3-4 am, we were coming over the overpass in Sydney and we came upon a tire spinning in the road. Maybe 10 m up the road the chasis of a motorbike and line of debris and another 10m from that a body. The guy was lying there, face down, straight as an arrow. His helmet was maybe another 20 m up the road. We pulled over, I went to see if he was okay, his left leg was completely turned around the hip, his foot pointing almost backwards. And he was trying to get up. I had to talk him back to calm, get him to lie still while my uncle called 9-1-1. I tell you: it was maybe 5 minutes for the ambulance and police to arrive but it felt like an eternity. I have no idea if he lived. The road was empty, it was us and him the entire time we were out there. Nearest we could figure he was going too fast, caught some wobble and lost it.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I fish alot. Early in the spring you can see Largemouth bass on their nests(I don't fish then,ever, just look). Oftentimes the BIGGEST Largemouth has a couple of younger fish seemingly guarding the nest and just generally hanging around the big dog. On a number of occasion the big dog would disappear with one of his little buddies and sneak around my boat. If I spot them they will just fade away. If I look out for them out of the corner of my eye I can see them peering at me. Like the big dog is teaching him to stay away from me. I've seen alot of unusual bass(Largemouth and Small) behaviour with big fish being a kind of mentor.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

When I was a kid, I was biking in the forest with my buddies when I hit a tree root that was covered by fallen leaves (it was fall). I went flying off my bike and landed on the ground with a large thud. I was slightly dazed and I turned my head to the side and opened my eyes only to find the most jagged rock that I had ever seen sticking out of the ground literally 3-4 cm away from my face. I was wearing a helmet and everything, but I could have literally died in some freak accident involving getting impaled by a rock that day.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Stonesy said:


> I fish alot. Early in the spring you can see Largemouth bass on their nests(I don't fish then,ever, just look). Oftentimes the BIGGEST Largemouth has a couple of younger fish seemingly guarding the nest and just generally hanging around the big dog. On a number of occasion the big dog would disappear with one of his little buddies and sneak around my boat. If I spot them they will just fade away. If I look out for them out of the corner of my eye I can see them peering at me. Like the big dog is teaching him to stay away from me. I've seen alot of unusual bass(Largemouth and Small) behaviour with big fish being a kind of mentor.


Haha I have a good fishing story too. Back when I was a little kid, I used to go fishing at the Lac Des Deux-Montagnes in Quebec along with my grandpa and my older cousins. My cousins and I were very young at the time and very bad fishermen, so we got our lines tangled all the time. One day on the lake, our lines got tangled as usual and we were attempting to untangle it ourselves, before grandpa would notice and get mad at us, when we felt a sharp tug on our fishing poles at the same time. We pulled up our tangled lines by hand only to find a small pike that was caught in tangled mess of fishing line. Needless to say, we were quite shocked and grandpa had a good laugh out of it:smile:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Two things come to mind for me...

-on a very cold and clear January night in 1999, my wife and I were admiring the stars out of our front picture window. We both noticed a very bright one in the southwest sky (if you have ever seen the shuttle pass overhead, it looked like that) that was making some slow and strange movements. After a while we figured out that it was making geometric shapes....rectangles, squares and triangles. There seemed to be no pattern to this and we watched for 2 hours until we went to bed. Strange stuff......

-once as a young and drunk teenager, I saw a friend of mine eat a whole, raw catfish head on a bet. I remember barely holding my beer down.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> I fish alot. Early in the spring you can see Largemouth bass on their nests(I don't fish then,ever, just look). Oftentimes the BIGGEST Largemouth has a couple of younger fish seemingly guarding the nest and just generally hanging around the big dog. On a number of occasion the big dog would disappear with one of his little buddies and sneak around my boat. If I spot them they will just fade away. If I look out for them out of the corner of my eye I can see them peering at me. Like the big dog is teaching him to stay away from me. I've seen alot of unusual bass(Largemouth and Small) behaviour with big fish being a kind of mentor.


that's just creepy!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Two Ghosts one UFO...Vancouver

Not sure when it was exactly but in the summer say 10 years ago a UFO hovered in and around Vancouver for what seemed like a long time. I heard it on the radio and took a look and there it was..It was weird just hanging there, never did hear what it was.

I managed a office building down on Pender street and due to some user error a window cleaner tragicly lost his life. I did not wintess it due to my holidays.
8 weeks or so after the accident the new cleaner was pulling up his two 300 foot ropes and turns to his buddy behind him asking him to start coiling the rope. Buddy does not, other guy is pissed but can't stop pulling.
He comes to see me after just upset that my guys did not help him, when I asked for the discription it was an exact match of the guy who fell right down to the clothes he was wearing.

Same building, electrician gets killed back in the early 80's. Fast forward to late 90's at easter. 4 am we get to the building to give all the tenants chocolate, we kept it in the basement so head down.
Open the door turn on the light and there is this guy sitting on a chair looking at us with a big goofy smile...gives me goose bumps still.. we slam the door shut and say together..did you see that?
Opened the door a bit later, no guy and no chair..
The cleaners did not want to be alone down there, I eventualy got a priest to do his thing down there..don't think he left though, used to see him out of the corner of my eye all the time. Got used to it and always greeted him when I came to the building.

Bev


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Years ago, sitting in the Nickelodian Tavern in TO.
This guy comes up to our table & helps himself to a glass of our draft beer from the pitcher.
4 of us sat stunned by the brashness if this guy but also sensed real danger.
He sits right beside me, takes a swig then flashes a 38 calibre pistol in his belt.
We all just humoured the guy nervously when his Chick comes running over begging him to leave.
Just then a big black dude in a business suit strolls by headed for the can. He caught all of our attention when suddenley another guy comes flying-in to tackle the trouble-maker to the floor & cuff him.
Thank God for undercover cops is all I can say! :bow:


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

I was on a road trip with my family about 3 or 4 years ago. We were somewhere in Alberta, near Waterton. we were driving along the side of some mountain, and we pull around a sharp corner doing a pretty good clip. There was a big van with an overturned trailer in the middle of our lane. We swerve and stop by the roadside with several other cars. I stepped out of the car with my dad and checked with some of the others to see if there was anyone in the van. just then, out of nowhere, both the trailer and the van blow up.

I'm not talking it was set on fire, I mean it BLEW UP. the fireball went like 40 feet up, and the explosion was strong enough that in knocked me and my 6'2" 220 pound dad over.

No one was hurt, so it was pretty cool to experience.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What is the most insane thing you have ever witnessed. Unfortunately I cannot tell you mine because it would break the not politics rule. :smilie_flagge17:


I will go this far - it occurred on June 3. 1999. On this day, irrefutable proof that mass insanity can happen, occurred on this day. It happened in the province of Ontario.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I will go this far - it occurred on June 3. 1999. On this day, irrefutable proof that mass insanity can happen, occurred on this day. It happened in the province of Ontario.


LOL. That's a poorly veiled political reference I've ever seen one!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

A couple years ago there was a transport trailer hauling either oil or gasoline, it was in the ditch, still running, and there was thick black smoke coming from the exhaust. We drive past, there's emergency crews standing around, and I look over my shoulder to see a fireball the size of a car, and then an explosion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I will go this far - it occurred on June 3. 1999. On this day, irrefutable proof that mass insanity can happen, occurred on this day. It happened in the province of Ontario.


Agreed. A similar thing happened federally in the Excited States. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I worked in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia from '85-'89 and trust me I've seen quite a number of unusual things. Some I would say inappropriate to even post in here. But one thing has stayed in my mind since. I actually saw a beheading done in a public plaza while I was watching across the street less than a 50 feet away. This happened at noon on a nice and bright sunny day. The guy was a tall black fellow who was charged and convicted of dealing heroin. That's from what I picked up from the other people around me. I'm not sure if that was true or not as there was no way for me to confirm it. The whole "event" lasted less than 15 minutes from the time he was led out of the van, knelt down on a piece of rug to the time the actual beheading occurred. 

When I was told about these events happening in the plaza right in the middle of the city, first I wasn't sure it was really happening, second, if it is true, I wasn't sure that I would actually go out to see it. 

One Sunday morning, a friend who lives in a flat right across the plaza phoned me and said if I wanted to see one, come over. And he wasn't kidding.

I found it difficult to comprehend at that time. And even now, it's still surreal for me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Back in 1980, I had a brand new Datsun 200SX (now nissan). My friend and I decided to go from Sudbury (my home town then) to Toronto for a coffee (a long story). I was travelling down hwy. 69 at about 140 kmh and about 15 minutes outside Parry Sound, I get passed by a Mustang like I was standing still. We both commented on it, like WTF? By the time we got to the turn off to Parry Sound, the Mustang had missed the turn off, and wrapped himself around a telephone pole. The Police and Ambulance were already on the scene. We figured he did what took us 15 min. @ 140 in about 5 min. in order to have the accident and have all the emerg. vehicles show up by the time we got there. Never heard what happened to him, but it couldn't have been good by the looks of what was left of his car.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I will go this far - it occurred on June 3. 1999. On this day, irrefutable proof that mass insanity can happen, occurred on this day. It happened in the province of Ontario.


This?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_general_election,_1999


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> This?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_general_election,_1999



hwopv ........


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Bevo, what building on Pender? that was creepy.

my story: I was 9 years old, and my family was driving right past Mount St Helens when it blew its lid. I happened to be looking at it just as the top 1,000 feet just kind of flopped over.

We all thought how cool it looked (especially watching the ash cloud develop), but didin't really grasp the significance of it. We actually stopped for a leisurely breakfast shortly thereafter. All the staff of the diner were taking pictures while we ate. So we head home, no hurry whatsoever, and it turns out we made it over the Tuttle river about 15 minutes before a wall of logs and ash took the bridge out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I once had a wino give me a quarter--that was weird.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

About 12 years ago my wife Judi and I were on our way home from some last minute Christmas shopping. It was during a severe wind storm and as we drove past an old barn ,the roof lifted off and was flying on edge(40 ft. x 60ft. long)right at us.Luckily I floored it when it first started to lift ,so we didn't get hit but it exploded on the middle of the highway just behind us.I think Santa was lookin' out for us that day.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

When I was a kid my parents took the family to Hawaii. ONe afternoon we were at the Honolulu zoo watching the lions. Some big tall guy roared like a lion while raising his arms above his head. A young male lion was pacing by as the guy roared....it lifted its leg and pissed. The stream of lion piss was like a garden hose and smelled like you CANNOT IMAGINE. The guy got completely drenched in piss.

It was shocking and brilliant at the same time. I <3 that lion.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Archer said:


> When I was a kid my parents took the family to Hawaii. ONe afternoon we were at the Honolulu zoo watching the lions. Some big tall guy roared like a lion while raising his arms above his head. A young male lion was pacing by as the guy roared....it lifted its leg and pissed. The stream of lion piss was like a garden hose and smelled like you CANNOT IMAGINE. The guy got completely drenched in piss.
> 
> It was shocking and brilliant at the same time. I <3 that lion.


Thats a good one!
Before there was a Toronto Zoo there was a little zoo in TO called the Riverdale Zoo, I think. Our school went there a few times. Anyway, there was a big old chimp that used to carry on in order to get people to come over to his cage. When his victims were in range he'd zoom up to the top of the cage and give'em a golden shower. Us boys would watch this going on and kill ourselves laughing. We got in trouble. Me the most.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Class trip,grade 5 we all went to the Royal Winter Fair at the CNE in TO.
My bud was patting a big Holstein cow on the nose when, it suddenly sneezes on him! Gagger..you wouldn't believe how much Ectoplasm was hangin' off his hand!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> i once had a wino give me a quarter--that was weird.


lol !!! ....


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Puckhead

It was 1050 west Pender


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Beginning of this summer, I'm working at a local concession stand, making fries. I smell strong cigarette smoke, turn around to see a greasy old guy standing at the windows (which were 25 feet away, that's how bad he stunk).

He pulls out a camera and takes a picture of the girl I'm working with, tells her that he does sound for Kid Rock, and asks her to go out to his car to talk to a woman who is passed out. When she refuses, he offers her $10 and winks. After that, he probably hung around for half an hour, talking to us and hitting on the girl.

Worst part was, when I went out to take down his license plate number, there actually was a woman who was barely conscious in his car. Probably full of enough Rohypnol to kill a horse. Creepiest mofo I've ever come across.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Back in the mid 70's our band was playing in a strip club,and during a break the drummer and I stepped out back to smoke a joint.One of the strippers followed us out ,still wearing her outfit with a robe over her.As were standing there a cop car pulls around the corner of the building and see dives under the bands old van.When the cops walked over they see her legs sticking out (wearing high heels)and ask her what she's doing. Me and my buddy and the cops had a good laugh as she crawled out covered in dirt and grease.They never said anything about what we were up to.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Just listen to this clip with Frank Zappa, John Lennon and Yoko Ono and I mean OH NO! In case you were wondering, no cats died during this performance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXT_...p?p=35202890&posted=1&feature=player_embedded


F#^&! I can't even find the words to express my total hate for Yoko Ono! What a useless waste of skin! I could only watch 1:14 of this vid before shutting it down. Being assassinated probably only saved John from a slower and more agonizing death living with her...
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyways, on to some stories.

My wife and I were driving north along Georgia Street in Vancouver on our way to the Lions Gate bridge and back to Vancouver Island on the ferries. Traffic was heavy and we (all three lanes) were stopped at a light close to the entrance to Stanley Park. All of a sudden a guy jumped out of the passenger door of this beat up old Chevy van in the right lane, ran around the front of it with a sledge hammer in his hands, and smashed in the windshield of the small car in front of him. He then ran back to the van, jumped in, and his driver drove up onto the curb and went around the car on the sidewalk, then sped off into Stanley Park with the small car in hot pursuit, and that's the last we saw of them.

And a funny one (at least we thought so):

Our band had a regular gig at a Moose Club in Nanaimo in the '70's, which seemed to stay open later than the bars did (maybe because it was a members-only?). Anyway, one night at about 1:30, the place had pretty well cleared out-there were maybe 10 to 12 diehards left in the big place, and there was one VERY DRUNK couple dancing all by themselves in the middle of the floor. Turns out that the guy had a fake leg and it fell off while they were dancing, and the last thing I remember before turning my back to the dance floor so they couldn't see how hard I was laughing at their unfortunate turn of events, was the guy's partner blind-drunkenly groping around trying to reattach his leg. In retrospect I guess it was wrong to find humour in their misfortune, but at the time it was funny as hell!

-Mikey


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

summer of 94 i was living in tennessee. while at an intersection waiting for the flagger to stop traffic so i could go, a small pick up came along, took out about 10 orange cones and then sent the flagger flying through the air. 
i watched them work on him doing cpr and that electric shocking thing. then they put him on a stretcher and covered him up. i watched them put his shoes on the stretcher and thought that was weird, until i noticed his feet were still in them. 

once while waiting to turn left into the parking lot of a 7-11, another car came the opposite direction, took a right into the lot, and kept right on going, into the store, through the window.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> . i watched them put his shoes on the stretcher and thought that was weird, until i noticed his feet were still in them. .


I'd like to thank you for my nightmares for the foreseeable future.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> In retrospect I guess it was wrong to find humour in their misfortune, but at the time it was funny as hell!


If they remember it, they probably laugh about it as well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> F#^&! I can't even find the words to express my total hate for Yoko Ono! What a useless waste of skin! I could only watch 1:14 of this vid before shutting it down. Being assassinated probably only saved John from a slower and more agonizing death living with her...
> -Mikey


...eventually, you'll learn to cope.

:smile:

-dh


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Leaving the Sharks club off Lougheed a few years ago very drunk, very late at night. We're in the underground with our DD guiding us towards the car and we see a group of guys who had been in the bar looking at their friend's new street bike. I think it was something like a Suzuki 700-1000cc bike, big, fast, and very new.

The owner's drunk friend asks if he can sit on it. The owner begrudgingly complies after the guy asks a few more times. He's sitting on it, humming and hah'ing, and then he starts it up. He's revving the engine, turning the turn signals on and stuff. Out of nowhere, he pops the clutch. Fortunately, he didn't give it any gas at the same time so the bike lurches forward a foot or two and stalls.

My friend Kelly who we were with was an accomplished rider, starts yelling at the guy "he's gonna dump your bike man get him off there!" Trying not to start something with this other group of guys, we shut Kelly up and load him into the car while he's still yelling about the guy dumping the bike (Kelly had had more than a few).

As the rest of us are getting in and putting our seatbelts on, we notice that drunk dude is STILL on the bike, and has started it up again. He lets the clutch out slower this time and does a circle around the parking lot. Every single one of us in the car at this point was like "Follow that guy this is going to be good" Lucky for us he pulled out of the parking lot onto Lougheed right in front of us.

As soon as he got the bike straight onto the road, he absolutely ****ing FLOORED it grabbing gears down the street. It was about 2AM so there wasn't any traffic, he blew a few reds and got pretty far away and we figured that was the end of it.

As we're doing a U-turn under the skytrain tracks to head back to the freeway, we hear the bike again. He's coming just as fast down Lougheed, going the WRONG WAY in the curb lane. As he approaches the Sharks club underground entrance where his friends are he was doing 60-80 clicks still easy. Without slowing at all, he makes a huge swinging motion to try and and apex the corner like a pro rider, and promptly highsides the bike. The bike begins flipping SO fast through the air down the sidewalk. He is ejected from the bike after 1 rotation and begins flipping SO fast through the air down the sidewalk in unison with the bike. His friends are running as fast as they can behind it down the sidewalk.

We turned right onto Willingdon to head home, but after 2 minutes of us screaming at our DD to go back to see what happened, he turned around. When we got there, they were all gone already. The bike, the guy, his friends, not a sign of them. The only thing left was little bits of fuselage and blood on the sidewalk.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...eventually, you'll learn to cope.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> -dh


Folks can hate Yoko if they like.


John loved her. She loved John.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i'm sure i could fall in love with a screaming banshee...but i wouldn't want to hear her sing...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Just because your a superstar doesn't mean you don't have to do stuff with the wife that you don't really want to. Seems to me there is lots of guy screaming banshees out there too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they were both a couple of dirty hippies. i didn't have alot of use for either one of them. 
ever heard her sing "who has seen the wind"? i used to play that song to scare my little sister when i was a kid. 
it still freaks her out, and now she's 42.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> they were both a couple of dirty hippies. i didn't have alot of use for either one of them.


...i have always been a "dirty hippie". 

at least, that's what a certain element of society used to call people like me.

plus ca change, oui?



-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i have always been a "dirty hippie".
> 
> at least, that's what a certain element of society used to call people like me.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya there, 'cept I wash behind my ears.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have always been a "dirty hippie".
> 
> 
> -dh


Hey man, like groovy man, like far out man.


----------

